# Rim size ?



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

was woundering what would be a good size rim for my car , i have a 91 sentra se . i have tried may sets of rims 15's, 16's and 17's but the 16's and 17's didnt fit well ,they fit the bolt pattern but the inside lip of the rim was very close to my strut , they didnt tuch but i dont think i could have fit a sheet of paper between them............... if someone help me with the propper offset (rimsize) that would fit my car the best it would be greatly appreciated thanx for your help.

PS - could you post some pix of you rims on your car and the size of them pls thanks alot for your help.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My 15" wheels have a 40mm offset, they fit perfect no clearence problems at all...


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

here are some pics of my car

im running on 15" Konig Helium w/ Eibach prokit
its a great setup for b13 the car fell good on the turns and does no hop at all


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Sweet your car looks good, how much of a drop does it have ?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

StealthB13

The car looks great.....I too got a b13 like yours and i will be going 205-15-15 with the same Falken ziex tires.

I was kinda worried that my rims may not have fit, but from seeing your pics. i'm very much relived now. The rims I brought is 15x6.5, 4x100 offset. Oddly tho. it also has etched on the back of it, 5x100, wats that about??

see link to see what my rims look like similar, same brand:

http://www.firenzewheels.com/rin_106eng.htm


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

...by the way Stealth B13, 

I see you have a k&n drop in w/ stock air box, is your car fuel injected. Mines is carburettor and i would like to also put in a CAI, any tips and products that will allow me to do so.....


----------

